# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Srl detrae e deduce il 65%?

## ainop

Buongiorno, una srl ha fatto dei lavori per cui può usufruire della detrazione del 65%.
Oltre ad usufruire della detrazione del 65% può anche inserire la spesa nel conto economico ed il cespite acquistato nell'attivo dello stato patrimoniale?

----------

